# Alien/UFO Soundscape?



## jamma (Oct 18, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good alien soundscape? I'm doing a crashed UFO in my front yard (complete with animatronic alien) and need something to set the mood in addition to lights & fog.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one:

*Disney's "Sounds Of Outer Space"*


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Dark Matter by Antonio Ganzales!

http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=982


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Heres one sound effect...*

The horn from War of the Worlds...wicked

http://www.4shared.com/file/22730237/6828cc47/Waroftheworlds_horn.html

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I rented that DVD so just i could rip that horn sound. It is awesome how deep the bass in it is.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*I think I got it from you!*

You have it in the post above with your UFO sounds. I LOVED that sound as it really freaked me out! I probably should have your name on it for credit. Such a cool sound!

Melty


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That is awesome. Thanks for posting.


----------

